

Show HN: PHPippo PHP preprocessor, micro-optimizer - aruggirello
https://github.com/phptools/PHPippo

======
aruggirello
PHPippo will soon become a "downgrading assistant" too, converting syntax, and
reporting PHP version compatibility issues found in your sources against a
given target version.

